# Nyx has been rocking slightly when going to sleep



## Growly (Jan 15, 2013)

Just wondered if anyone else's cockatiel rocks whilst falling to sleep/sleeping. It's very gentle. We've always read that rocking is always a bad thing or is to do with eggs. She seems really content and is currently asleep so we're not sure why she's doing it?

Any ideas?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

it sounds like she views her cage/sleep area as a nest. Female birds will protect their nest and try to intimidate potential predators by puffing themselves up and rocking back and forth to make themselves look big and scary.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Some of my birds wobble very slightly. It's normal, probably part of getting balanced while their feet lock on the perch for the night.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

All three of my birds rock too. I don't think it's a nesting thing.


----------

